# big scamp, snapper,cobia and aj's



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

man my bubbies love to go grouper/scamp fishing. they had a open spot on the boat so off we went sunday at 4 am. caught some pinfish in the bayou then out to the pass for cigs and hard tails. took a little while but we managed to get enough for the day. then it was break out the bean bag seats and settle in for the ride out to the rigs (2 1/2 hours ). on the way out we found a nice weed line around 42 miles out stopped to look for dolphin but only found 3 cobia and a big (250 pounds est. ) tiger shark. hook into the first cobia bambusted off ! tieda new hook onand live bait.they were still around going in and out of the weeds. put the live bait in the water here they come but what is that. like a missle shooting out form under the weeds (big king or wahoo not sure happen so fast) nail the bait cut the line and was gone in 2 seconds. so i grab the closest rod with a hook on it (happen to be walts which is left handed) put a bait on it. by now capt rog has one of the cobia hooked up and is fighting to the boat. i get my bait in the water. they are yelling shark big tiger shark. all i can see is my first cobia swimming about ten feet from me. nick gaffsrog's cobia we got a live one on the deck. look out!! now i am hitch up to and the third one is still there. now remember i pick up walts rod. i am trying to fight this fish with the rod upside down reeling backasswards. well i get it to the boat rog comes over with the gaff sticks him nick has my leaded and as his head clears the side of the boat he starts to go nuts flips off the gaff nick dosen't let go of the leader and the line breaks and off go the 2cobia under the weeds gone!!! well it counts as a leader release. we got one about 30 pounds in the boat. back to the plan grouper fishing. got out by the rigs started to bottom fish first spot 225 deep we drop live cigs pull up two nice snappers at least 15 pounders! earle and nick


















well nothing but big snapper here so off we go to find scamp next stop put two nice scamp in the box and then decided to try for some aj's water was still dirty all the way out there and the current was ripping. i got broke off on a nice one the next one was 27 1/2 i hate that but earle comes thru again putting one in the box


















well back to the plan scamp.the next spotwe pulled up 6 scamp 2 yellowedge and a gag. i caught 4 of the scamp and my best one was this 32 inch monster of a scamp est weight 15 pounds.









time is ticking we got to get back as you can see the water was flat calm. made for a nice ride home saw bait busting everywhere!!. stopped on our way home to top off the snapper that took a whole 20 minutes 8 more nice snapper all about 10 pounders! total was <UL><LI>10 nice red snapper</LI><LI>8 scamp</LI><LI>2 yellowedge grouper</LI><LI>1 gag grouper</LI><LI>1 aj</LI><LI>1 cobia</LI><LI>1 released cobia </LI><LI>and this is funny we were putting a small scamp in the ice box and it land on the tail of my big scamp he flipped that little scamp right out of the box over the side of the boat and he was gone to fight another day.</LI><LI>pick up three tunnys during the day (bait for next weekend)</LI><LI>another awsome day on the water fishing with friends PRICELESS!!!!!</LI><LI>







</LI><LI>fish on.</LI>[/list]


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, nice mess of fish, too bad about the cobes, but one in the boat with others on the line isn't a bad day of fishing. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Great read, I felt the sweat forming just reading it. Congratulations on your scamp he was a stud.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

great report of a fine trip! sounds like yall had a really good time, 

with lots of fish for the table. what a great weather day yesterday was,

fair winds & calm seas! congrats again & thanks for sharing the post & pics.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you capt. rog it is always a great time on the monkey boat.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

That was one of the best reports i've read!! Felt like I was there with you guys! Congrats on the great day and thanks for the great read!.:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch guys. still waiting on some hand outs.:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

now thats a scamp :clap


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

That was a sweet story except for the fact that the fish were getting off  But you guys killed it...nice catch! Thanks for the report...Love them cobes!


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

You make me wanna go down and get in my boat immediately. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.:clap


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

great job :bowdown


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

great story, hate to hear you missed the lings. Nice catch.:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congrats on a heck of a trip!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing!

best report ive read in a while. sounds like a pretty exciting day full of action, friends, and fish! congrats!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

From your report and the looks of your creel, you guys had one fine day.:banghead one fine day:doh sounds like a good title for a song:takephoto:clap


----------



## lake rivers (Dec 29, 2007)

that wasa great report, i am still laughing because i know how crazy things can get. live ones on deck while your fighting another one always makes for fun. keep up the great jurnalisem


----------



## lake rivers (Dec 29, 2007)

that wasa great report, i am still laughing because i know how crazy things can get. live ones on deck while your fighting another one always makes for fun. keep up the great writing


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like a gag to me


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and catch. Not to beat you up, but that isn't a scamp in the pic. Nice gag though. 

gag

scamp


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to beat up the last two posters, but it IS a Scamp...look at the fins. (Pointed) When they get that big they look like Gags.


----------



## bamaboog2 (Jun 10, 2008)

awsome day, great job.:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch. Sounds like you all had a good trip. Thanks for sharing with pictures.:clap


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dorado74 (6/11/2008)*Not to beat up the last two posters, but it IS a Scamp...look at the fins. (Pointed) When they get that big they look like Gags.


You know what...wouldn't be the first time I was mistaken. Good report and catch regardless. :bowdown


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

sounde like a good trip out. thanks for the report.

2100 SEA CHASER


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a report and haul....I would normally say w/ out pics it sucks but w/ all the problems and even me having issues on posting pics now:reallycrying


----------

